# My trachea bulges out when I do sit ups



## muscl-worshiper (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there,

I've noticed that when I contract my abs, my trachea or whatever it is, the kind of tube that runs down my chest and belly bulges out between the two lines of abs.

I told this to my dad, who told me a doctor advised him to avoid training his abs as this could lead to some problems but he forgot what it was exactly...

Would anyone have a clue about this? I hope I was clear enough, I can try to rephrase it if not. Thanks.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

That's not your trachea mate, your trachea is in your neck as far as I know. I wouldn't worry at all just muscle.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

trachea?!

lol, sorry but unless you eat through your belly button, its not your trachea


----------



## muscl-worshiper (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol alright sorry, I meant the vertical grove that separates my abs in the middle.

It swells when I contract my abs, it becomes like a tube running down my belly...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

muscl-worshiper said:


> Lol alright sorry, I meant the vertical grove that separates my abs in the middle.
> 
> It swells when I contract my abs, it becomes like a tube running down my belly...


is it a big bulge?

I seen an older guy at my gym have this, it's some kind of hernia. The muscle is obviously thinner and weak here and it can part


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> trachea?!
> 
> lol, sorry but unless you eat through your belly button, its not your trachea


lol, in fairness has FA to do with eating anyway, i'd edit that and repace it with breathing!!!! :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

run into one of these recently???????


----------



## muscl-worshiper (Dec 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> is it a big bulge?
> 
> I seen an older guy at my gym have this, it's some kind of hernia. The muscle is obviously thinner and weak here and it can part


I'm not sure, I supposed a hernia would look round and be painful.

What I'm trying to describe looks exactly like a tube that runs down all my abs. It only "inflates' when I'm in a certain position, for example when I lean back while contracting my abs. It looks just like an artery...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

muscl-worshiper said:


> I'm not sure, I supposed a hernia would look round and be painful.
> 
> What I'm trying to describe looks exactly like a tube that runs down all my abs. It only "inflates' when I'm in a certain position, for example when I lean back while contracting my abs. It looks just like an artery...


Jeez mate you must be as lean as a vegan chip if you can see arteries there:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anyone else seeing "Vagina" in the alien pic?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

The phenomenon you're decribing is called 'doming'. When you do sit ups you're targeting rectus abdominus (6 pack), the supraumbilical portion (upper) initially and later the infraumbilical portion (lower).

In order that your rectus abdominus (and external obliques) can contract and pull flat, your deep abs (transversus, internal obliques) need to stabilise the rectus sheath to hold it down.

When you're either weak in the deep layer or probably more commonly have lost the ability to coordinate the movement....the result is DOMING.

Women post partum more typically get this because of abdominal stretching and weakness (not surprising really) and they often note a separation called a rectus diastasis.

So you are basically not able to perform the exercises and movements you describe yet. That doesn't mean you should avoid the movement, but that you should go back a stage or two and start with easier abs exercises. If you avoid it or if you continue with movements that cause doming you won't improve.

You could start with pelvic tilting and hollowing (look it up)

Then move on to supine leg slides (heel down initally then heel up).

Once you can do that you can push on a little bit more.

If it domes don't do it!

Hope that helps


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Uriel said:


> anyone else seeing "Vagina" in the alien pic?


Phew, at least its not just me!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I get this so I gave up abs and now i'm fat on the belly


----------

